# Female Troubles



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

Konigsberg said:


> I thought this was going to be a thread about females complaining about their troubles. Maybe "Troubles with females" would have been a more accurate title description. Also, the term you use, "_the females_" makes it sound like women fall all into a generalized pool of stereotypes, where -if you crack the right code- you'll be able to catch 'em all. But no.
> 
> Women, over all, are human. Therefore they're changeable, not completely rational and rather instinctual. And also, different from each other as to how they want to be approached. I can only say this about me, but I like a completely direct approach and honesty strategy. A mind game, or flirting, might be stimulating but won't be decisive to make me want to start a relationship. I want commitment, maturity and tolerance.
> 
> ...


I apologize in regard to the fact that my title misled you. 

And to comment on "females", that's rather presumptuous of you I think to intuit that.

My use of "female" is a neutral term, neither referring to young adult females [18-24] or ladies [24+] <== arbitrary ages.

Anyway, it rather just refers to my sexual orientation. 
If were homosexual, the title would have been "Male Troubles". 

So yeah, your whole "pool of stereotypes" is invalid. 

I use "the females" , because I'm talking about _dating, _heterosexual male-to-female dynamics of flirting, attraction, etc;
rather than talking about _people_ . 

To loosely reference some psychologist whom's name begets me/too lazy to look up -

Each person is the same [evolutionary context], somewhat similar [situational contexts], and uniquely different [personality traits + individual subjective life experience]


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure i know the correct courses i could take, to have success, but they don't satisfy me, due to the above.


Heads up. Women love arrogance and competence - women are attracted to it in INTJs and INTPs, they just won't admit it for social reasons (lahme). But that's why you need another thinking type (like INFJs who are not actually T dominant, but who cares, we rock). When women approach INTx types you seem to get all anxious and doubt yourselves, this is a red flag to women because its incongruent with the intellectual arrogance - this could be the reason that women proceed with extreme caution often among INT types..

Keep up the arrogance, until they are totally besotted. Then confidently approach them like you already have them. It is irresistible. I don't know why NTs don't get it. Girls are way more insecure than you, they just fake it better, this is why the subtle approach of INTx types results in friend zoning. Girls doubt that the 'nice smart boy' would be interested in them because they feel inadequate on a whole and don't want to look like presumptuous idiots in assuming they like them, but I can say from experience, girls actually want the nice boys but they don't understand how to accomplish it and rely on the INTx to take control/dominance of the situation - but this is a problem because of the afore-mentioned self-doubt/uncertainty the intx types seem to have about relationships and approaching girls confidently.

I'll stop generalising now.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Delilah said:


> Girls doubt that the 'nice smart boy' would be interested in them because they feel inadequate on a whole and don't want to look like presumptuous idiots in assuming they like them, but I can say from experience, girls actually want the nice boys but they don't understand how to accomplish it and rely on the INTx to take control/dominance of the situation - but this is a problem because of the afore-mentioned self-doubt/uncertainty the intx types seem to have about relationships and approaching girls confidently.


Solid gold.


----------

